# Marketing Executives



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I was watching Watchdog on BBC1 yesterday evening. Rick Wakeman made me laugh trying to understand various domestic appliances which have been made way too complicated (and expensive) because the manufacturers insist that we need lots of new features - for example a kettle with different temperature settings, a tumble dryer with a "extra silent" tumble mode, and an Iron with "extra Ionic steam processing", or something like that :roll:

Who dreams up all this bullshit? - Presumably a bunch of 20 something over-paid marketing executives, sitting around a table thinking up daft ideas like something from an episode of the Apprentice!

Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you .... _Mach3 ... Turbo .... now with *HD*_

Going on the terminology alone, you might expect the product to be an HD Blueray, of a turbo-charged land speed record breaking car running down the bonneville salt flats at mach 3. But no, its a pack of razor blades :roll:










WTF has Mach3, Turbo, and HD got to do with razor blades ???


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

PaulS said:


> WTF has Mach3, Turbo, and HD got to do with razor blades ???


Obviously nothing at all - but they sell more of those than those that don't - the marketing executives are not the fools - the public are


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Very true :wink: The word "New" has a lot to answer for :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> The word "New" has a lot to answer for :roll:


Words don't answer; people/creatures do :wink:

Hi Paul,
still sticking around?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi Danni,

Despite only owning a TT for a year or so, back in 2003/2004, I never really went away. It's always been an entertaining place for interesting debate. Nowdays I just take a backset and watch the fireworks.



grasmere said:


> Obviously nothing at all - but they sell more of those than those that don't - the marketing executives are not the fools - the public are


Very true.

Expensive Gillette shaving foam? No, Tescos own brand every time. It gives exactly the same result every time and is a quarter of the price 

I love the way they've cunningly made the HD on the razor blade pack, the same shape as the HD logo used in the AV industry.

Cillit Bang - _Everybody loves a bit of turbo power_ - everybody except the ASA that is. Turbo chargers again, this time in a toilet cleaner :lol:

On My mondeo, the trip computer has all the functions*, except an instantaneous mpg readout. *Why, because that is "market dependant" according to the handbook. Whos made the decision to delete this function for UK customers, but allowed it for other parts of europe?? Also, on my mondeo, the real time RDS clock feature has been disabled (there's only an analogue clock on the dash) despite this feature being available on the CMax which has an identical head unit. Bloody marketing!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Hi Danni,
> 
> Despite only owning a TT for a year or so, back in 2003/2004, I never really went away. It's always been an entertaining place for interesting debate. Nowdays I just take a backset and watch the fireworks.


Good old 2003/2004s. Great time for TTs 

You want to get yourself another TT and join in the actions again


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

[smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> [smiley=devil.gif]


"Today we made childrens food from Arsenic" :lol: probably not far from the truth though :?


----------



## CRU57Y (Feb 3, 2013)

Here in the land of OZ we have the same problems. Looking through various forums just before I bought my TT I thought that the ability to turn off the Airbags with a key was a cool feature. Sorry! You're an Australian and your Nanny State gubment doesn't deem you smart enough to be in control of your own safety.
Love your Monaro. They're affectionately called "Mongrel" here. I was thinking of getting one before the TT caught my eye.

Cheers.



PaulS said:


> Hi Danni,
> 
> Despite only owning a TT for a year or so, back in 2003/2004, I never really went away. It's always been an entertaining place for interesting debate. Nowdays I just take a backset and watch the fireworks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

CRU57Y said:


> Here in the land of OZ we have the same problems. Looking through various forums just before I bought my TT I thought that the ability to turn off the Airbags with a key was a cool feature. Sorry! You're an Australian and your Nanny State gubment doesn't deem you smart enough to be in control of your own safety.
> Love your Monaro. They're affectionately called "Mongrel" here. I was thinking of getting one before the TT caught my eye.
> 
> Cheers.


Bit OT, but the key only turns off the passenger dash airbag so you can fit a child seat there. All the other airbags still work. Not sure why anyone would want to turn them off anyway.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Back on topic, why do we still buy washing powder from companies that keep on making better "new" ones? That just makes the current packet I have crap by comparison. 
I'm still baffled by the Arm & Hammer toothpaste that says it will make my teeth three shades whiter. I don't even know how they measure this?


----------

